
Venture Capitalist: A Rise to Riches (1981) - eigenvalue
https://www.nytimes.com/1981/01/06/business/venture-capitalist-a-rise-to-riches.html
======
mi100hael
_> ''But at this stage of my life I don't do it for the money,'' said Mr.
Adler, who just sold his Upper East Side apartment for $2.5 million. ''I'm
really a dilettante, and this is like going to a university and getting paid
for it. I love it.''_

Love it.

------
1996
HN promoting VC - business as usual.

However, what I would love to read would be a little different: bootstrapping
success stories!

Because that's really hacking the system, for fun AND profit!

~~~
dang
There have been a great many bootstrapping success stories on HN over the
years. It's a perennial topic.

~~~
1996
You are correct: every now and then, there is a bootstrapping story posted.

But it seems to me the VC:bootstrap ratio is very unequal for submitted
articles, while going the opposite way for comments.

Maybe it's just a question of scale (more bootstrappers = more commenters). Or
maybe I'm just not in the target audience for HN

------
smaug7
[https://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/03/05/venture-
capitalist-p...](https://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/03/05/venture-capitalist-
pioneer-talks-taxes-tech-and-facebook/)

He was so right about facebook and microsoft back in 2012

